# Sworned-In... Then Rejected...



## CFEdward (24 Feb 2009)

Sorry, I do not know if this is the right section to post but I need to get this off of my chest... before I burst.

I've finished my application process.. CFAT.. Physical.. Medical.. Interview.. I passed everything (Approx. 3 months). I was sworn-in on February 17th and was ready to go to my Co-Op militia placement on the 24th.

I just got a call.. about an hour ago, saying that I am not eligible for employment in the Canadian Forces and that I may not attend my Co-Op placement tomorrow morning. I was shocked. He told me that my medical papers got sent to Arm O? I don't know what that is, but he said that they determined that I am not suitable and placed me under V5.. but the medical office at the CFRC Toronto put me down as V4..

I wiped out my entire semester for this four credit Co-Op placement in the military, and I get a call the night before I'm supposed to go? I don't understand why I got sworn-in then. 

My vision grade at the medical office was 6/12 and 6/120, and my corrected vision that I had a eye doctor exam me for was 6/6 and 6/120. I handed the doctor's note on my corrected vision to the medical office and the medical personnel placed me under V4 on the spot. I was taken to my interview and was given my sworn-in date. 

I am very upset with myself, and with the Army. I cannot pick another four courses out of the blue for my school semester, and my Co-Op has already started a week and a half ago. (Other classmates started their Co-Op on the 17th, and I had to wait until tomorrow, which is the 24th, to start my Co-Op).

My dream career is now a no career, and my school semester is messed.


----------



## bran (24 Feb 2009)

Which MOC were you applying for?


----------



## CFEdward (24 Feb 2009)

The Co-Op placement was being hosted by 7 Toronto Regiment, I was told at the medical office that I am not eligible for the Co-Op placement, but they called the Army Co-Op Coordinator and she said it was fine, I am not "applying" for the Artillery (Combat Arms, which is V3) but I am going through BMQ and SQ, which is the general training that I'd have to do (even as a V4). So she accepted my Co-Op placement and away I went. She then confirmed my part-time job at the 25 SVC BN after my Co-Op ended.


----------



## Shad4now (24 Feb 2009)

Hi, your medical file was sent to the RMO who is THE authority for medical status.  V5 means that you can not be employed in the CF, unless there are medical options available.  I'm a V4 and they told me that I'm almost ready to have a dog issued to me.... (I hope they are kidding about that...).  Though I'm interested in hearing more about this Co-Op program that you're in.  It seems interesting.  Please let me know. Thx


----------



## CFEdward (24 Feb 2009)

I see... and what are the medical options available? I've given 200% in getting enrolled, and when I got accepted, I was thrilled. Now I'm just crushed, and the day before I head out too...
The Co-Op placement is offered for grade 11/12 students in the Toronto and York Region district school boards. The Militia Co-Op program is a four credit course (full work day) offered to the Co-Op student to earn his BMQ and SQ qualifications in the military. Its an approx. 4 month course to complete both BMQ and SQ, and it gives students 4 high school credits for graduation along with a pay check after the Co-Op is over (The Militia Co-Op I believe is one or the only Co-Op placement that pays the students fully, all other Co-Op placements pay with the high school credits).


----------



## Shad4now (24 Feb 2009)

Sorry, I'm not sure what kind of medical options are out there as I am not a medical staff.  But I have seen files with 'Unfit, med options availble' and 'unfit, no med option, file close'.  Perhaps one of the Med Staffs here can venture a guess?  This Co-Op program sounds interesting, I'm going to see if I can import that to my unit...


----------



## CFEdward (24 Feb 2009)

Ah, no problem...
Well, I don't know what to do now, I'm not about to give up though. I called Moss Park Armoury and they told me to call back the Sergeant who called me and ask for a RE-BOOK for the medical eye exam. I'm not sure what thats going to do though... but I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## josh54243 (24 Feb 2009)

They let you take the WHOLE semester for co-op for 4 credits?! Thats nuts! Here the only offer it in the afternoon for 2 credits.

So I dont understand..shouldn't they have waited for the RMO to give a thumbs up or down BEFORE accepting you?

Unfortunately I didn't get into my local co-op program because my application wasn't process on time. I bet they gave you a thumbs up ahead of time just incase the RMO would've said yes after the program started.

Sorry to hear that dude.


----------



## CFEdward (24 Feb 2009)

Well.. thats pretty unprofessional seeing as how I spent 3 months for my application process (taking time off school to make the appointment dates), making my family go to my swearing-in ceremony, ruining my school semester and my after high-school RMC interest (I based my grade 12 course selections around RMC...).


----------



## josh54243 (24 Feb 2009)

Just wondering, did you start the application process in December? I did as well, and both my school and the CFRC told me that I can apply but no garuntees on making it on time for co-op.

Its always a good idea to have a backup if things dont follow through. Is it too late to join courses this semester?


----------



## CFEdward (24 Feb 2009)

Yes I applied late.. in December. They said that to me too. But I pushed forward and got everything done in time, a week before my Co-Op started (tomorrow).

Well I thought that too.. until I got my certificate at the ceremony. I closed my semester and just waited for tomorrow.


----------



## josh54243 (24 Feb 2009)

That sucks, but I now how you feel. I rushed home everyday the week before the program started to see if they left any messages. I even went to the CFRC a couple times that week during lunch.

All hope isn't lost though, if they do revise your vision class im sure theres a summer BMQ with your name on it


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

This may seem like an odd question, but is the Army Co-op Coordinator in the recruiting process or is it just someone from your school?  If it's the latter, they would have absolutely no say as to whether or not you are acceptable for military service.  Everyone who enrols in the CF, whether Res or Reg F, co-op student, whatever, *must* meet the eligibility and medical requirements.  I'm not sure why they swore you in but if you are a V5, you do not meet the medical requirements.


----------



## geo (24 Feb 2009)

The only way to get enrolled is to have your visual accuity reevaluated.
A new eye examination - and that is the only way this can be turned around.
I have serious doubts that this can be turned around quickly... in time for a late start.

Contact the recruiting people & see what they have to say for themselves & what they can do for you.

Good luck


----------



## CFEdward (24 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This may seem like an odd question, but is the Army Co-op Coordinator in the recruiting process or is it just someone from your school?  If it's the latter, they would have absolutely no say as to whether or not you are acceptable for military service.  Everyone who enrols in the CF, whether Res or Reg F, co-op student, whatever, *must* meet the eligibility and medical requirements.  I'm not sure why they swore you in but if you are a V5, you do not meet the medical requirements.



It was the Army Co-Op Coordinator.


----------



## Lil_T (24 Feb 2009)

I think what Moe is asking is; Is the Army Co-op co-ordinator a person from your school OR is it a CF member who works in recruiting?


----------



## CFEdward (24 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I think what Moe is asking is; Is the Army Co-op co-ordinator a person from your school OR is it a CF member who works in recruiting?



A Army Co-Op Coordinator from CFRC Toronto, so yes, a CF member who works in recruiting.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

CFEdward said:
			
		

> A Army Co-Op Coordinator from CFRC Toronto, so yes, a CF member who works in recruiting.



Well, if that's the case, I'm assuming that the Army Co-op Coord is not the final say on your medical status and IMHO, she spoke out of turn.


----------



## CFEdward (24 Feb 2009)

Well either way, this is not a great experience.

My Co-Op teacher and my parents are trying to find answers for the questions they have regarding why I was contacted the last minute and why I was sworn in if my medical papers haven't yet been approved officially.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

As geo said, having another vision test to confirm (or refute) results is necessary.  The rest is totally administrative and someone definitely screwed up.  Sorry for your bad experience.


----------



## CFEdward (24 Feb 2009)

Yeah, I will see if I can get that arranged...


----------



## ltmaverick25 (26 Feb 2009)

In a worse case scenario you can always get laser eye surgery and then meet the requirements.  That certainly wont get you in the army in time for this co-op but it will allow you a career in the CF if that is what you really want.

Good luck


----------



## beach_bum (26 Feb 2009)

Was your enrolment conditional?  I know that was going on for a while.  You were sworn in, but it was conditional on medical.  They were doing this to get people on courses etc in time, as the delay would be the return of the medical cat from Borden.


----------



## Dante43 (10 Mar 2009)

CFEdward said:
			
		

> Sorry, I do not know if this is the right section to post but I need to get this off of my chest... before I burst.
> 
> I've finished my application process.. CFAT.. Physical.. Medical.. Interview.. I passed everything (Approx. 3 months). I was sworn-in on February 17th and was ready to go to my Co-Op militia placement on the 24th.
> 
> ...



Your eye corrected is 6/120? that a bit too much no? The standard is:
V2	up to 6/18	up to 6/18	 	
		OR 	6/6	6/9
	up to 6/12	up to 6/30		
V3	up to 6/60	up to 6/60	6/6	6/9
V4	Worse than 6/60	Worse than 6/60	6/9	6/60

You are beyond V4 corrected which is 6/60. You might have did an error while writing?
Me, currently ,last exam i did in April my eye uncorrected are 6/12 and 6/15 or 20/40 and 20/50, hopefully it didn't change.


----------



## kitrad1 (18 Mar 2009)

During the application process, you would have undergone your medical examination. The physician's assistant conducts this on behalf of the RMO(Recruiting Medical Officer). Based on the examination, the PA could recommend someone for enrolment (conditionally). The condition being that the RMO concurs with the details of the medical. This process was introduced a few years ago to reduce the wait time for applicants, especially those who had a straight forward med. Now, I wouldn't presume to speculate on your situation, but it sounds like you were recommended for enrolment and, when your file was subsequently reviewed, it was determined that you did not meet the Common Enrolment Medical Standard (CEMS) and, as such, were ineligible for enrolment. I would recommend that you contact your CFRC and ask to speak with a member of the medical staff in order to confirm your situation. As far as I know, it is not possible to be enrolled into a Reserve Co-op (essentially as a Reservist), without having been assigned an occupation. Finally, I get the sense that you feel you were screwed over...however, I don't think that's the case.It sounds like the PA had recommended you for enrolment and later, based on the contents of your medical, it was determined that you did not, in fact, meet the med standards. Sure, the timing really was bad, but you need to know that your file is one of literally tens of thousands in the pipe. I know it's not what you'd like to hear, but that's what it looks like from where I stand. Sorry to hear about your semester, but still...go and talk to your med staff at the CFRC to see what options, if any, might be available.


----------



## Shrek1985 (19 Mar 2009)

We hear about last-minute assignment and stuff down in my neck of the woods all the time.

Every course i've ever been on had people who had been called friday afternoon and told they were going on course and to report friday evening. Forget joining instructions. ha ha.

Sounds like Toronto was rushing you along on positive thinking and beauracratic inertia. Get him enrolled, get his name in, ect.

But you sound really dedicated, if they can do anything about your eyes, lord knows we need more people who actually want to be there.


----------



## Snakedoc (20 Mar 2009)

tough go, i hope things work out.  If the Army is your career goal it will always be there when you're done.  You might still be able to work something out with your school to take courses if you explain your situation to them and put in a bit of extra work to catch up.


----------

